

Ruby Culture Keynote Video - The way community and culture shape technology - rabble
http://anarchogeek.com/2011/03/28/ruby-culture-the-way-community-and-culture-shape-technology/

======
foca
I really disagree with your point on the community valuing monkeypatching so
much. Yes, it's a tool. Yes, it has it's place. No, it's not the favorite tool
in our belt. And no, it's not something you should use always. At least, IMHO.

~~~
rabble
Yeah i know a lot of people rant about monkey patching. It's one of those
things the community does but doesn't want to promote. Monkey Patching is the
recreational drug of the Ruby Community.

------
hkairi
Hi,

Your keynote was awesome. i have to talk about Ruby ( language + community )
at a code camp in few days. And i have been inspired by things you said :)
thanks for this keynote. waiting for more !

------
dalgorta
I was there and I can certify that every comment we got from the attendees
about the conference, but specially your keynote, was super positive. I think
lots of people started caring more about their tool's communities after
RubyConf UY 2010.

